# Otocinclus or Amano Shrimp?



## DUHK (Aug 6, 2009)

Otocinclus or Amano Shrimp. Which is the better algae eater and overall tank buddy for you algae defense?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I recommend getting both.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree I have both and they do the job good!!!


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

algae on glass and leaves = oto | clado and other random algae on rocks/driftwood/plants = amanos will pick it off. But both together are quite the formidable team.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Amanos eat clado?


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

mine picked like 4 petrified wood pieces clean as well as my driftwood clean of clado. The clado I had was i suspect my marimo ball exploding and sending out mats of clado all over. It happens to some peoples marimo balls for whatever reason, but my amanos were happy to pick everything clean.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

DUHK said:


> Otocinclus or Amano Shrimp. Which is the better algae eater and overall tank buddy for you algae defense?


Get both as each one are good in certain kind of algae. Thats are the same as other algae eaters.


----------

